# 91 Maxima GXE, BOSE system fucked up?



## Lem6687 (May 1, 2004)

Alright Guys, I have a 91 GXE Maxima and I believe the bose system has shit the bed, all I get when I turn the radio on now is staticy and makes a buzzing noise, you actually can't even hear the radio when its on ,just the buzzing noise.

Now my dad thinks its the radio that is making the speakers act this way, because for a while this was my grandmothers car, and for a good 3-4 years she had a tape jammed into the tape deck, and when I bought it off of her, my dad got it out for me. Now the speakers worked fine for a while, then one started to blow then another, now nothing works just an annoying buzzing sounds...I think I should just get 4 new speakers and a cd player, but my dad thinks its just hte tape deck/radio that is fucking things up and I should just got a cd player...

What is your opinion, or has anyone had problems with the BOSE system before?


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I had the EXACT same problem when I bought my car. There are easier options, but I ripped out the built in amps, and ran new wires to my deck. You should just be able to disconnect the amp and see what happens from there. There is a simply explanation; Bose Blows.


----------



## Lem6687 (May 1, 2004)

nismosleeper said:


> I had the EXACT same problem when I bought my car. There are easier options, but I ripped out the built in amps, and ran new wires to my deck. You should just be able to disconnect the amp and see what happens from there. There is a simply explanation; Bose Blows.


So just disconnect the amp and see if the speakers still work?


----------



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

Each speaker has it's own amp attached to it. Most likely your amps took a poop, same thing that happened to mine. You can bypass the amps if you wish but the sound quality will be very low. 

My advice to you is to rip out all the Bose crap and put in your own aftermarket speakers and deck. Once the Bose stuff dies, it's very expensive to fix. Just get rid of all of it.


----------

